# Good quality drying towel



## seanmooney (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey there.. new to here and im looking some advice on a quality drying towel

Ive had the sonus der wonder and not a fan of it. also go a tower there a couple months back it was dark blue and red timming but the fella in the shop didnt know what make it was.. Was very good but i'd like to get something new.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i hate them blue towels with red trim, have a look at these, nice towels

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html


----------



## pod_4 (Jun 29, 2010)

i got a wooly mammoth from carwashnwax and i can recommend that.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds like you had this...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/cleanyourcar-huge-39-fluffy-39-drying-towel/prod_634.html

Most retailers sell this, or at least one very similar.

My favourite of the moment is this...

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Wooly_Mammoth_Drying_Towel_p/woolmamm.htm

Expensive, yes, but bloody Nora it soaks up water like you wouldn't believe. Comes out just as fluffy as new after each wash. Oh aye, and soft is not the word...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this the blue one your referring to?..
use these ones myself, love 'em  both towels are available from several traders on here


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread but are either of these towels any good?

I am going to be putting an order together, has to be available from Elite as i will be collecting from them, and can't decide between the 2!

Dodo Juice Soft Touch (are these too small!)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-soft-touch-premium-drying-towel.php?cPath=64

or

Elite gentle giant

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-gentle-giant-microfibre-drying-towel-36-x24-.php?cPath=64

Thanks
Rob


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

personal preference really Rob


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

rob71uk2 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but are either of these towels any good?
> 
> I am going to be putting an order together, has to be available from Elite as i will be collecting from them, and can't decide between the 2!
> 
> ...


The Dodo Juice Soft Touch towels have recently been improved, they are now bigger, softer and more absorbent. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> The Dodo Juice Soft Touch towels have recently been improved, they are now bigger, softer and more absorbent. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


I may well be down to see you before the end of the week! Just got to figure out exactly what i need from you.

Thanks
Rob.


----------



## seanmooney (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes thats the blue one i have atm.. that wooly mammoth looks amazing.. i had seen someone on here taliking about the uber one from serious performance

Im seriously considering it, looks like it could totally eliminate the chance of creating swirls when drying..

has anyone that has the wooly mammoth ever used the uber one? which is the better in your opinion?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone else find the blue ones with the red edging have a tendancy to shed fibres onto the paintwork?


----------



## seanmooney (Jul 6, 2010)

I cant say i've had that problem yet.. 

How old is it?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

80skid said:


> Does anyone else find the blue ones with the red edging have a tendancy to shed fibres onto the paintwork?


Not found that, but I have found that I don't like that towel. It's _OK_, just nothing special at all. In fact, I've changed my mind again, I don't like it at all :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

My Blue one (With Red piping) has been awesome, i've washed it every other time, just left it to dry inbetween but it still works a treat, pretty much does my whole car (08 Leon) and doesn't leave any fibres behind or anything....


----------



## seanmooney (Jul 6, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Not found that, but I have found that I don't like that towel. It's _OK_, just nothing special at all. In fact, I've changed my mind again, I don't like it at all :lol:


:lol: what other towel you used other than the mammoth one?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Since my car's tiny, I can dry the whole thing using one of these

http://www.armorall.eu/uk/exteriorcare18.html

Got 2 opened and in use. Those 2 together will dry normal sized cars.

Got another dozen sitting unopened 

Total bargain aswell, emptied the shelf in Tesco one night when I found them for sale for 50p each!!! Never seen them there again. Usually they are about 4 or 5 quid.


----------



## seanmooney (Jul 6, 2010)

i think i might give the mammoth a try tbh.. it really looks lethal.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

seanmooney said:


> I cant say i've had that problem yet..
> 
> How old is it?


Errr, I got it from a group buy on here a a few months back.... maybe about 4 months or so? Im not sure to be honest

It seems to dry OK, but if I use it for anything else (Ive got 2 of them) they seem to shed little fibres


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

ive been looking at the cobra xl drying towel 
not a bad price at under 10 quid


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Cobra MF are very good and incredibly underrated.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

By far the best drying towel i`ve used is the Urber drying towel from Matt at i4detailing.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

I've been pleased with the blue and red one - does the whole car, no shedding, no marring that I've noticed and washes well.

The problem with the thicker, larger towels is that they are so difficult to wring out.


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got a brilliant waffle weave from Shinerama that does an entire X5 and barely feels damp!
Can't remember if it's the Eurow or Poorboys one though :-(

W.


----------



## kay323 (Jun 18, 2009)

Olly1 said:


> By far the best drying towel i`ve used is the Urber drying towel from Matt at i4detailing.


is the the yellow one or the blue/red one?


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been impressed by my Megs drying towel but then again I did used to use a chamois!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Sonus Der Wunders are very good. They were recently improved and have much better water absorbancy. Certainly as good as any drying towel I've tried.


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Turtle wax ice drying towel, used it for the first time yesturday, brilliant.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Meguairs water magnets are real good


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

^ apparently according to most on here there utter toss.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

yup i agree my water magnet is poo i use it to clean alloys now


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

padge said:


> Turtle wax ice drying towel, used it for the first time yesturday, brilliant.


+1 got a couple of these :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

padge said:


> Turtle wax ice drying towel, used it for the first time yesturday, brilliant.


I have used my ICE drying towel for the first time today. I was most impressed with it.

It out performs my Sonus der wunder towels by a mile. It's probably the softest waffle weave I've used and is very absorbent.

This one is about the same as the Turtle Wax ICE one in terms of absorbency but it's not as soft, and since the ICE one can be bought off the shelf it would be my recommendation...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/huge-38-x-28-microfibre-drying-towel/prod_154.html

I have this towel and as others have mentioned it's nothing special and mine does leave fibers behind sometimes...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...-huge-39-fluffy-39-drying-towel/prod_634.html

My favorite towel so far is this one, very soft and thick, highly recommended...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/miracle-dryer-ultra-plush-25-x-36-/prod_362.html


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

Mean & clean said:


> My favorite towel so far is this one, very soft and thick, highly recommended...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/miracle-dryer-ultra-plush-25-x-36-/prod_362.html


ive just been looking at these befor finding this thread,and ive never seen so many good reviews on a product on clean your car befor everyone thats bourght one seems to love um! so ive orderd one my self lol! will let you know how good it is when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

civic jord said:


> ive just been looking at these befor finding this thread,and ive never seen so many good reviews on a product on clean your car befor everyone thats bourght one seems to love um! so ive orderd one my self lol! will let you know how good it is when it arrives :thumb:


Im also going to be purchasing one of these aswell :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

civic jord said:


> ive just been looking at these befor finding this thread,and ive never seen so many good reviews on a product on clean your car befor everyone thats bourght one seems to love um! so ive orderd one my self lol! will let you know how good it is when it arrives :thumb:


You will hopefully like it. It is definitely the best towel I've used :thumb:


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

What do people think of the Megs drying towel? Think it was £13.99 in Halfords.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

jcuthell said:


> What do people think of the Megs drying towel? Think it was £13.99 in Halfords.


It has mixed opinions, most of them not good IIRC.

In halfords I would recommend the Turtle Wax ICE drying towel. From my own experience that would be my choice.


----------



## 911Turbo-detail (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

Ive been looking at a new towel as I'm sure my towel I use at the moment is not that good at sucking up the water.

I got a Dodo super natural towel http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-...-.php?osCsid=e40a4e87b50f229bd944b2b9d3b70d45

It's big and fluffy and nice to the touch but I'm right in saying you should never rub the car dry but pat it dry?
well if i use this to pat it dry it doesnt sock up the water and leaves water marks. i'd like a towel that can be used to pat the car dry but also sock up all the water were its placed and not leave any behind. the only way the above soaks up water is to rub over the panel a few times but then ive noticed Swirls appearing back in the paint after. 

Or am i missing something in how i'm drying my car?

I was thinking the mammoth looks good.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

I pat dry too mate, and have the same issue with water marks afterwards, and as soon as i wipe over with the towel...I get some swirls. Annoying.


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

So what would be the best to go for ....I was going to get the dodo supernatural but above it says if you pat it doesn't dry....is there any towel that you can pat and it will dry....or do you pat and in the end have to rub with any towel


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Try the ubers from serious performance, elite or rubbishboys, they are great for patting dry.
I got a couple for drying after ONR washes, did the job spot on and wasnt even damp.


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Would you say they would be better than buying the dodo supernatural or chem guys wooly mammoth .....and if so why......what makes some towels able to pat dry but still be so thick and soft and some can't without rubbing loads....

And you can vouch for the uber ones ? As ill buy that then


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can anyone help with my above post


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Im standing by my Turtle Wax XL Towel :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Turtle said:


> Im standing by my Turtle Wax XL Towel :thumb:


at what point in his question did be mention the name turtle wax?..

SM8 - the uber ones are superb IMO, as your using the same wax as me D), you should be able to sheet the majority of the water off when rinsing so you'll just need to pat dry any water left on the car - which won't be much anyway


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Dodo Juice Supernatural towel id very good and the quality is superb.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> *at what point in his question did be mention the name turtle wax?..*
> 
> SM8 - the uber ones are superb IMO, as your using the same wax as me D), you should be able to sheet the majority of the water off when rinsing so you'll just need to pat dry any water left on the car - which won't be much anyway


He Didnt i was merely claiming im happy with the one i currently use. The OP had asked for an alternative to the one he uses :thumb:


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

I've gotta Megs Water Magnet, does a good job of drying but i've only used it twice and its started to fray already..... Anyone alse noticed this if they have one?


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> at what point in his question did be mention the name turtle wax?..
> 
> SM8 - the uber ones are superb IMO, as your using the same wax as me D), you should be able to sheet the majority of the water off when rinsing so you'll just need to pat dry any water left on the car - which won't be much anyway


Thanks a lot Kev ill be getting some of these then!


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Owensy said:


> I've gotta Megs Water Magnet, does a good job of drying but i've only used it twice and its started to fray already..... Anyone alse noticed this if they have one?


Yes mate mine did this. Its gone quote hard as well so its only used for wheels/shuts now. Wont buy any more of them.

So far had Tropicare white and sonus blue towels. Both seem excellent so far.


----------

